# Fluval substrate dark water



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Saved Photos
IMG_0422.HEIC
Has anyone had really dark water when they first filled the tank? I do have the filter running and used Prime. Is there anything else I can do? Did my pictures work? Thank you in advance.


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

You just have to wait for it to clear you can try getting a bit more water flow in the tank to help clear it a bit quicker and clean the filter.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok thanks. I added the pictures to my album cause I don't think what I tried before worked.


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

Mine looked exactly the same with the fluval stratum it took best part of a day to clear up cleaning out the sponge on my filter every few hours.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

This same thing happens with my sand bottom tanks. To avoid this on your next water change use a plastic bowl inside the tank and pour new water slowly into the bowl to disperse the water outwardly over the edges of the bowl instead of the water hitting the bottom of the tank and stirring up all that dust. It takes a little extra time pouring slowly but it won’t disturb the substrate or plants you plan to use in your tank. 
ive used plastic shopping bags the same way laying the bag on top of the water inside the tank and pouring new water slowly on top of the bag but I find the plastic bowl method easier than the bag method lol. Best of luck on your planted tank 💜


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thankyou I'll try that next time. I tried a paper plate like the directions said but it just ended up floating away. Tank looks a lot better now if still a bit bare. Will pick up more plants when I get my fish.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

That’s how the plastic bag was for me too, I’d go to scoop more water from the bucket and the bag would be floating away lol, the little bowl is easier to hold in place while I pour water. Planted tanks have been a lot of fun for me. Looking forward to your future posts about it.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep once I get the moss ball and the bridge in I'll take a few more pics before I get my fish.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Added 2 pictures to my gallery.


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

Looking good i never had any issues of the water becoming cloudy with water changes as you already have settled water in the tank.As above poster said just pout it over something i just pout it over my hand using a bucket and large plastic beaker. That's just when you first add the water it's a bit of a pain to clear up but looks like your got there in the end.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------

